# How to make a string jig



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys! im pretty interested in having a hobby, and i thought making my own custom strings. I would like to make a string jig, instead of buying a brand new jig. If you guys have any plans, please let me know. I dont want one thats to expensive, but about $100 is ok. Thanks!
And if you may have any tips on making the string, please let me know. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Crabnut (Jul 28, 2010)

*DIY Bow String Jig*

The photos (if I did this right...) should show a cheap and easy bow string jig, that cost me absolutely nothing and has made a number of strings for three different bows. By no means attractive, but you cannot beat the cost and it works.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

huh... ok. that would work. can you give me the dimensions of the jig please?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

If you look at the picture albums of my profile you can see the jig I built for about $70. Been too busy to grind it out and paint it. But I'll get that done probably this winter.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Search this forum - there are 9 pages of threads on this subject. Some plans for making simple and inexpensive jigs can be had on the Texas Archery website.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hunter Dave said:


> Search this forum - there are 9 pages of threads on this subject. Some plans for making simple and inexpensive jigs can be had on the Texas Archery website.


A lot of the ones ive seen have detailed drawings of the fingers, and i dont have any way to make these.


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the one I made and it was easy to make.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I applaud your efforts, but quality strings are made under considerable tension and that jig would not withstand the pressure. To continue with your approach the base and pivot points must be much sturdier, easily accomplished with sturdier materials and similar design.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> I applaud your efforts, but quality strings are made under considerable tension and that jig would not withstand the pressure. To continue with your approach the base and pivot points must be much sturdier, easily accomplished with sturdier materials and similar design.


about how much tension?


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

300 # of tension


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

petrey10 said:


> 300 # of tension


wow thats a lot.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

For me the string jig is just something that I can use to lay up or wrap my strands around. I do all my servings under tension and the string jig just can't do that. I use a 10' section of uni-strut, 2 pieces of 6" angle iron, and a couple of j bolts for a string tensioner. I can tighten up to around 300 lbs with this. You will need to fasten the uni-strut to something to keep it from flexing. I use a 2x6 pine board and fasten the uni-strut to the edge of the board.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> I applaud your efforts, but quality strings are made under considerable tension


most recurve strings are not.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

jim p said:


> For me the string jig is just something that I can use to lay up or wrap my strands around. I do all my servings under tension and the string jig just can't do that. I use a 10' section of uni-strut, 2 pieces of 6" angle iron, and a couple of j bolts for a string tensioner. I can tighten up to around 300 lbs with this. You will need to fasten the uni-strut to something to keep it from flexing. I use a 2x6 pine board and fasten the uni-strut to the edge of the board.


can you post a picture and maybe some details on how its built? thanks


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

If you're wanting to make compound bow strings, you're going to want to do some experimenting with string length. Build string, taking careful measurements, then stretch with weights (there's a string stretcher thread going right now in this forum), then re-measure to see if it is the length you desire. If not, adjust your string building formula and build another string and repeat the process.


----------

